# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT unused flash space

## dimkasta

Σε WRt54g V2 τρέχω το df και μου δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν κάπου 8mb unallocated αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ενσωματώσω αυτό το χώρο στο jff2?

----------


## dimkasta

Συγκεκριμένα είναι κάπου 6mb που φαίνονται να είναι mounted στο /tmp και στο file system λέει none.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι είναι αυτό?

Μπορώ κάπως να το ενσωματώσω στο jff2?

----------

